# Pot Rack



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I have a very nice pot rack in my kitchen, that is hung in front of the window. That was the only logical place for it, but it also is perfect there. There I display most of the pans & skillets that come into frequent use. Also I have the most frequently used utensils hanging there, right at my fingertips...no rummaging around in over-filled drawers. 

This was a lovely gift from my DH several years ago. It looks like antique copper, but is really copper over steel. Beautiful and useful. I cannot imagine life without it now.

How many of the rest of you also use a pot rack in your home kitchen, why did you choose that particular one, and what, if anything, do you not like, or would you change about it?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'd have liked such a rack, but it wasn't really practical in my small kitchen.

I'd have gone with black wrought iron or stainless steel.

Phil


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

i have a calphalon oval that i bought for $99 about 6 yrs. ago, the only problem i had was not enough hooks! it hangs over my center island and i have found it to be very useful, couldn't do with out it now.
i ended up buying more hooks directly from the company, had to have them to display all my collection of banged up pieces.
kathee


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

The calpholon was my first choice. But my DH didn't care for it. He said it looked "too commercial" for our kitchen. So, I found the faux copper one (faux, yes, but it doesn't look fake). You're right about not enough hooks. Mine came with only a few also. There's a cookware store in the city nearest to me (40+ miles, actually) where they carry the hooks for this rack. (Maybe) I finally have enough. DH installed the rack for me. It was an engineering feat, because to center it with the window, it wasn't possible to anchor it into the ceiling beams. So he had to run supports perpendicular to the beams, and screw the hooks into them. Our ceiling is tongue in groove natural knotty-something. He did it very nicely, using nice oak. My hero.  There's a "lid grid", but I don't use it for that. I have a potted plant up there...something like a philadendron. 
I also do not know what I would do without the pot rack. Before, I had to crawl around looking for this pot or that skillet in the nether-regions under the sink. Now, they're all right there at my fingertips. :bounce:


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I've always wanted one. But, alas, no place to hang it.

As a substitute, I mounted hooks near the top of the cabinet doors and hang my most-used pans that way. Not as aesthetically pleasing, perhaps. But better than rummaging around under the sink.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

In our remodel of our small condo kitchen, I looked at lots of pot racks and didn't like any, until I found one at the Container Store. It had wood rails and brushed-nickel hangers which slid along the rails. That finish was appropriate for the other hardware in the kitchen.

I bought one, and a pack of 8 extra hangers, and made a new pair of rails about 2-1/2 times longer that the originals, and, using the hardware, hung it from the ceiling in the kitchen. The rails are finished to match the cabinets and we hang 12 of our black utensils from the rack in the middle of the kitchen. It works fine unless you're taller than 5' - 11", in which case we have to take a bunch of the pots down to accomodate our guests.

That's a nuisance, but it does give us a lot of storage space. :look:

Mike


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

What you describe is the reason we decided to put ours in front of the window. Our first idea was to hang it over the 'peninsula'. However, DH is so much taller than I, that to have it at a comfortable height for him, it would be nearly impossible for me to use it all. This arrangement has worked out perfectly for us both. I cook, he usually cleans up. The pots are handy for me. The empty hook(s) give him clues where the clean ones should be returned. :look:


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

saves space, and easy access, here is mine...(what, you think I wouldn't have a picture?)










it was like 20$ at Ikea, I anchored it really well into some studs, asside from the bars flexing a little bit where I hang my cast iron grill pan, this thing is great.

dad has same one in his kitchen as well.

I'll see if I can find a better picture of my kitchen. I also have this "cart" that I got from Ikea, it's not as sturdy as I'd like, but weighted down with my Le Creuset on the bottom, its not bad. this is positioned almost right under my pot rack. 









Ms. Beautiful is standing in front of the cart/table


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

When I figure out how to post photos, I'll share my kitchen with everyone. I can see why you needed a pot rack...where did you keep those tools before? It's so nice to have them handy.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

my whole kitchen


----------



## palomalou (May 2, 2004)

I've had two and loved them. They were both about 4 feetx2.5 so held/hold a lot. Each was chosen to go well with the light over the breakfast table in their respective kitchens.
The one now cannot be seen in this photo, but its "holdings" can be:
IMG_0943 pictures from friends & fun photos on webshots


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Pamalou and RPMcMurphy Thanks for the photos. I enjoy seeing how others have arranged their kitchens. It gives me ideas for my small space. I may some day have a larger kitchen, but I'll probably still have a pot rack. I've enjoyed mine sooo much!


----------



## janedecor (Jan 7, 2009)

There are some really neat pot racks at Faucet.com. There are even some with lights that would be perfect over a kitchen island.:talk:


----------



## kayakado (Sep 25, 2003)

I used a bathroom Pullman towel rack that measures about 24" wide. I have a fairly large kitchen, but little room for a full size pot rack. Most of my walls are covered by cabinets that go to the ceiling and there is a large exhaust hood over my stove. I have a small island but it has cabinets hanging over it, too.


----------



## cez6 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,RPMcMurphy.. I like your kitchen it's very organized and clean and all of the kitchen tools and equipments have a nice place and organized well. I really adore those kind of kitchen.


----------

